# Accounting and mapping software



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So I bought a Trimble auto steer unit a few days ago, the unit is great, however the software Trimble suggest using is less than desirable. They push Farmworks as its a subsidy of Trimble (of course).

In theory it should work great, accounting and mapping software in one. I had a free demo CD several years ago and after weeks of trying to use it, after a six pack after yet another night of making no progress I chucked the CD into the outdoor wood boiler.

Is there anything out there that would offer accounting and mapping in one _easy_ to use package? I downloaded the basic free trial version of the SMS software from Agleader and made more headway on my maps in five minutes than I made in hours last night using the Farmworks. I see even with the SMS software they have training classes available. Course the closest one to me is 120 miles away.

I'd like to find something that's somewhat intuitive to use and doesn't require studying a 100+ page manual. I had Quicken Quickbooks years ago and hated everything about it, but I took Excel and set it up so my old paper ledgers are now in Excel, did all the formulas and what not myself so I'm not a complete idiot when it comes to software.


----------

